# James Bond: Rechte-Verwalterin will keine Frau in der Rolle sehen



## Darkmoon76 (7. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond: Rechte-Verwalterin will keine Frau in der Rolle sehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond: Rechte-Verwalterin will keine Frau in der Rolle sehen*


----------



## LostViking (7. Oktober 2018)

"Lasst uns einfach mehr weibliche Charaktere erschaffen und Geschichten erfinden, die zu diesen weiblichen Charakteren passen." 
Amen


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2018)

Endlich mal eine Frau/Person mit Charakter. Könnte meine Mami sein.

Mal sehen wie viele Mord Drohungen und Anfeindungen sie dafür bekommt aus der Linken/Grünen  SJW Ecke.


----------



## Austrogamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren die Oberschurken auch immer Männer.

P.S. Wer mag schon Broccoli


----------



## Orzhov (7. Oktober 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> "Lasst uns einfach mehr weibliche Charaktere erschaffen und Geschichten erfinden, die zu diesen weiblichen Charakteren passen."
> Amen



Ist das gleiche wie mit Hänsel und Gretel. Dann müsste man selber etwas schaffen das Interesse erzeugt und sich nicht einfach nur der Arbeit anderer bedienen und hoffen das ein etablierter Name reicht. Das scheint für bestimmte Leute wohl nicht zumutbar zu sein.


----------



## LostViking (7. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist das gleiche wie mit Hänsel und Gretel. Dann müsste man selber etwas schaffen das Interesse erzeugt und sich nicht einfach nur der Arbeit anderer bedienen und hoffen das ein etablierter Name reicht. Das scheint für bestimmte Leute wohl nicht zumutbar zu sein.



Hab das mit der "Starken Gretel" eh nicht verstanden. Sie war in diesem Märchen für mich schon immer die "Heldin" die alles gemacht hat und den beiden aus der Patsche geholfen hat. Naja egal.


----------



## Alreech (7. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist das gleiche wie mit Hänsel und Gretel. Dann müsste man selber etwas schaffen das Interesse erzeugt und sich nicht einfach nur der Arbeit anderer bedienen und hoffen das ein etablierter Name reicht. Das scheint für bestimmte Leute wohl nicht zumutbar zu sein.



Ist ja nicht so das es keine erfolgreiche Actionfilme mit weiblichen Hauptdarstellern gibt:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomic_Blonde#Einspielergebnis

Aber warum selber was schaffen wenn man einfach bestehende Marken übernehmen kann ?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt ja weibliche James Bonds, warum nicht einfach die nehmen? Im Computerspielebereich ist Kate Archer aus No on lives forever eine Berühmtheit, sie orientiert sich ja sehr an der Austin Powers James Bond Persiflage. Oder Joanna Dark von Perfect Dark auf dem N64. 

Aber auch in der Literatur gibt es die britische Modesty Blaise, ursprünglich basierend auf einer Comicreihe, dann später vom Autor als Romanreihe zu der es auch drei Filme gibt, von 1966, 1982 und 2004. Den 2004er habe ich gesehen, der war ziemlich gut, die Bücher sind fantastisch (okay ist weit über 20 Jahre her wo ich sie gelesen habe aber damals fand ich sie super). Problem bei den Filmen ist halt, sie sind Low Budget und keine Großproduktion, mit entsprechendem Aufwand lässt sich sicher ein super Modesty Blaise Film drehen. 

James Bond ist für mich einfach der klassische britische Gentleman-Spion, basierend ja auf Ian Flemming selbst, bzw. wie er sich gerne gesehen hätte. Alles andere als männlich und weiß passt für mich einfach nicht in die Rolle. Egal ob Idris Elba ein toller Schauspieler ist oder man im US Genderwahn gerne alles verweiblicht oder sonstwie ummodelt. Soll doch der Bösewicht mal Transgender sein - aber dann gibt es sicher einen riesigen Aufschrei.



Alreech schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das es keine erfolgreiche Actionfilme mit weiblichen Hauptdarstellern gibt:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomic_Blonde#Einspielergebnis


Ehrlich gesagt fand ich den ziemlich mies. Es ging soweit, dass ich die halbe Zeit mit dem Tablet rumgespielt habe und kaum noch zugesehen habe. Er sollte halt diesen 80er Flair einfangen, was aber meiner Meinung nach nur halbwegs gelang, weil er gleichzeitig ja auch modern wirken sollte. Dazu war die Story eben etwas zu trivial ... solche Krimigeschichten habe ich auch schon in den 80ern gesehen ... ^^

Red Sparrow mit Jennifer Lawrence als Spionin wider Willen ein wenig im Stil von Nikita gemischt mit Kalter Krieg war zwar sogar mir stellenweise ein wenig zu brutal (ich werde wohl weich mit dem Alter) war ansonsten aber wirklich super.


PS: Erinnert sich noch jemand an Jimmy Bondi und seinen gelben Käfer Dudu? Die Filme waren ja in den 70er und frühen 80er Jahren durchaus auch als Hommage an James Bond gedacht. Man kann also problemlos sein eigenes Franchise entwickeln und erfolgreich sein.


----------



## Orzhov (7. Oktober 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Hab das mit der "Starken Gretel" eh nicht verstanden. Sie war in diesem Märchen für mich schon immer die "Heldin" die alles gemacht hat und den beiden aus der Patsche geholfen hat. Naja egal.



In meiner Erinnerung haben die beiden immer kooperiert und es gab kein schwaches Geschlecht.


----------



## AnnoDomini (7. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> James Bond ist für mich einfach der klassische britische Gentleman-Spion, basierend ja auf Ian Flemming selbst, bzw. wie er sich gerne gesehen hätte. Alles andere als männlich und weiß passt für mich einfach nicht in die Rolle. Egal ob Idris Elba ein toller Schauspieler ist oder man im US Genderwahn gerne alles verweiblicht oder sonstwie ummodelt. Soll doch der Bösewicht mal Transgender sein - aber dann gibt es sicher einen riesigen Aufschrei.
> (...)
> Red Sparrow mit Jennifer Lawrence als Spionin wider Willen ein wenig im Stil von Nikita gemischt mit Kalter Krieg war zwar sogar mir stellenweise ein wenig zu brutal (ich werde wohl weich mit dem Alter) war ansonsten aber wirklich super.



Da  bin ich der gleichen Meinung. Klassische Rollen sind vielleicht manchmal die besten, weil sie eine gewisse Würde besitzen. Ich weiß nicht wer von Euch "Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone" (in Englisch Avengers) gesehen hat. Es ist das gleiche Prinzip und ist sehr gelungen.  Wobei dem britischen Gentleman eine toughe Dame an die Seite gestellt wird.

Leider wird immer der gehört, der am lautesten schreit, die Mehrheit ist eher zurückhaltend. Und der Genderwahnsinn macht vor nichts halt, die Geldgeber haben berechtige Sorgen. Lieber naive, oberflächliche Charaktere, damit die Masse zufriedengestellt ist. Vielleicht mag ich deswegen die Soft-Hentai-Spiele über Steam, die so gegen alle Klischees und US-Vorstellungen verstoßen, die heute modern sind. 



> "Lasst uns einfach mehr weibliche Charaktere erschaffen und Geschichten erfinden, die zu diesen weiblichen Charakteren passen."



Das wäre wohl das Beste. Andererseits müssen etablierte Rollen immer umgearbeitet werden, damit Frauen auch mal "Männer" spielen dürfen  Und Atomic Blonde, nun, war ein ziemlicher Trash-Film, wenn ich das so sagen darf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern dass man während der Brosnan-Ära schon laut darüber nachgedacht hat eine *Jane* Bond ins Leben zu rufen. Dass man der ikonischen 007-Figur auch nach 20 Jahren keine weibliche Version beigesteuert hat und es auch heute nicht will zeigt im Grunde nur dass sich das Bild des MI6-Agenten nach so vielen Jahrzehnten nunmal festzementiert hat. Genauso wie die Tradition dass Bond immer von nem Briten/Schotten verkörpert wird.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Tradition dass Bond immer von nem Briten/Schotten verkörpert wird.



das macht aber Sinn, ist ja der britische Geheimdienst und in der Original-Fassung kommt dann wohl auch der britische Akzent rüber, wobei Brosnan Ire war


----------



## steel2000 (7. Oktober 2018)

Man kann von Glück reden, weil es sich um eine Frau handelt, die das sagt.  Hätte hingegen ein Mann gesagt, er wolle keine Frau in dieser Rolle sehen... Am Ende wäre es auf eine Entschuldigung von seiner Seite hinaus gelaufen.
Da hätte auch die Anmerkung wenig genutzt, besser neue / andere Figuren zu erschaffen, als männliche Charaktere unbedingt in Frauen verwandeln zu müssen.


----------



## AnnoDomini (7. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das macht aber Sinn, ist ja der britische Geheimdienst und in der Original-Fassung kommt dann wohl auch der britische Akzent rüber, wobei Brosnan Ire war



Naja, also in dem Sinne sind die Iren auch Briten und sprechen wenig überraschend auch englisch, für einen Nicht-Nativ-Speaker aber ein recht ungewöhnliches. Das ist kein Gegensatz. Dass die Iren ein spezielles Verhältnis zu den *Engländern* haben, ist eine andere Geschichte  Und die irische Unabhängigkeit und die blutigen Auseinandersetzungen sind auch noch nicht so lange her, ein übles Kapitel europäischer Geschichte.



			
				sauerlandboy79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern dass man während der Brosnan-Ära schon laut darüber nachgedacht hat eine Jane Bond ins Leben zu rufen. Dass man der ikonischen 007-Figur auch nach 20 Jahren keine weibliche Version beigesteuert hat und es auch heute nicht will zeigt im Grunde nur dass sich das Bild des MI6-Agenten nach so vielen Jahrzehnten nunmal festzementiert hat. Genauso wie die Tradition dass Bond immer von nem Briten/Schotten verkörpert wird.



Interessant, das wusste ich gar nicht. Ich bin aber ehrlich gesagt ganz froh, dass es so geblieben ist. In gewisser Hinsicht mag ich diese Rolle. Außerdem, wo darf man heute noch Gentleman sein? Früher gab es Frauen-Speisekarten ohne Preise, heute ein Unding   Genauso wie Ethan Hunt in Mission Impossible auch immer männlich ist seit ich denken kann, auch wenn der Frauenanteil um ihn herum wächst (was nicht zwangsläufig schlecht ist).


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Tradition dass Bond immer von nem Briten/Schotten verkörpert wird.


Cool, dann sind Känguruhs auch Briten oder wie erklären wir uns jetzt George Lazenby?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Cool, dann sind Känguruhs auch Briten oder wie erklären wir uns jetzt George Lazenby?



Australien gehört zum Commonwealth.


----------



## AnnoDomini (7. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Cool, dann sind Känguruhs auch Briten oder wie erklären wir uns jetzt George Lazenby?



George Lazenby war ein äußerst unangenehmer Mensch, der wohl (zu) sehr auf sein Ego bedacht war. Ihm war seine Person wichtiger als die eigentliche Rolle des James Bond, das erklärt wohl auch, warum er nur einen einzigen Bond gespielt hat und warum er auch später nicht mehr richtig groß raus kam.

Und ja, du glaubst nicht wie viele "Australier" von Briten abstammen, auch ein Grund, warum sich Australien und UK immer noch eng verbunden fühlen. Viele Auswanderer in Australien stammen auch aus dem Britischen Königreich, nicht wie bei den USA, wo so ziemlich alles hin ausgewandert ist, was in Europa Probleme hatte oder in Kriesen geriet. Die USA ist auch heute noch ein multinationaler Staat in diesem Sinne.

Wobei Commonwaelth nicht zwangsläufig "britisch" bedeutet.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2018)

Hollywood und SJW als sie die News lesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawkytonk (7. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das macht aber Sinn, ist ja der britische Geheimdienst und in der Original-Fassung kommt dann wohl auch der britische Akzent rüber, wobei Brosnan Ire war


"war"? Ist Brosnan tot? 

Naja, mit Henry Cavill hat ja auch ein Nicht-Ami den Superman (siehe Man of Steel) gemiemt.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Oktober 2018)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> "war"? Ist Brosnan tot?



"war" im Sinne von als James Bond in Rente bzw. abgelöst durch Craig


----------



## Evolverx (8. Oktober 2018)

Was Namensgebung angeht kann man heutzutage ja sehr kreativ werden aber James wäre für eine Frau dann doch ein eher ungewöhnlicher Vornahme. Schon die alleine deshalb ist die Idee eines weiblichen 007s totaler Schwachsinn.
Wer kommt nur auf sowas?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2018)

> Darauf angesprochen, was sie darüber denkt, James Bond irgendwann mal auch von einer Frau spielen zu lassen, erklärt Barbara Broccoli: "Bond ist ein Mann. Er ist ein männlicher Charakter. Er wurde als ein Mann geschrieben und ich denke, dass er wahrscheinlich ein Mann bleiben wird. Und das ist in Ordnung. Wir müssen männliche Charaktere nicht in Frauen verwandeln. Lasst uns einfach mehr weibliche Charaktere erschaffen und Geschichten erfinden, die zu diesen weiblichen Charakteren passen."



Schön, dass es in der heutigen Zeit - in der es so viele verrückte Spinner gibt - noch normale und vernünftige Menschen gibt. 

Ich will das auch nicht umgekehrt, dass aus einer Lara Croft ein Lars Croft wird. Charaktere sollen so bleiben wie sie sind und will man andere, weibliche Charaktere, dann sollte man eben welche erfinden. Das hat die Dame hier schon genau richtig gesehen.


----------



## devilsreject (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich verstehe garnicht die Notwendigkeit alles in Frauenrollen umzuwandeln. Fast jeder Tennie-Film der aktuell so läuft handelt nur von starken erfolgreichen Teenager Mädels die alles können. Ist für mich ok, da hab ich kein Problem mit. Allerdings aus James Bond eine vielleicht Jane machen zu wollen ist quatsch. Die Chefin von James war doch bislang weiblich. Der Boss beim MI6 also ist weiblich, was muss den bitte noch geschehen? 

Ich sehe es da wie viele andere auch, warum muss man vorhandene Sachen immer Gendern und damit verändern, warum können nicht eigene Frauen Heldenfilme usw geschaffen werden. Erinnert mich alles an die Frauenquote, die ja besagt das man so und soviel Prozent weiblichen Touch in der Chefetage will. Auf die Idee zu kommen das Frauen vielleicht einfach auch mal mehr Unternehmen selbst gründen und aufbauen sollten kommt da dann keiner. Lieber vorhandenes in weibliche Hände legen. Dabei sagen googlebare Statistiken, dass zwar der Anteil an Frauen bei Gründungen zugenommen hat, allerdings noch sehr weit von dem entfernt liegt was Männer so alles gründen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2018)

nicht dass ich es bräuchte, aber mal rein interessehalber: was spräche denn gegen einen jane-bond-ableger? james' lange verschollene zwillingsschwester taucht auf und arbeitet, was ein zufall aber auch, bei irgendeinem anderen (ostblock-) geheimdienst. er war doch waise iirc, also ließe sich da doch bestimmt was konstruieren, was auch nicht viel absurder wäre als die handlung der filme an sich.


----------



## AnnoDomini (8. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nicht dass ich es bräuchte, aber mal rein interessehalber: was spräche denn gegen einen jane-bond-ableger? james' lange verschollene zwillingsschwester taucht auf und arbeitet, was ein zufall aber auch, bei irgendeinem anderen (ostblock-) geheimdienst. er war doch waise iirc, also ließe sich da doch bestimmt was konstruieren, was auch nicht viel absurder wäre als die handlung der filme an sich.



Braucht es denn dafür dann die "Marke" James Bond sein? Gibt es nicht genug Geheimagentenfilme, wo du die lang verschollene Schwester oder Bruder beim "Feind" arbeitet? Ich habe ja nichts gegen verrückte Ideen, aber warum für Experimente etablierte Marken verwenden? Und wenn man bei Milliardeneinnahmen mal 100 Millionen Euro in den Sand setzt, ist das ja auch dann nicht dramatisch.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nicht dass ich es bräuchte, aber mal rein interessehalber: was spräche denn gegen einen jane-bond-ableger? james' lange verschollene zwillingsschwester taucht auf und arbeitet, was ein zufall aber auch, bei irgendeinem anderen (ostblock-) geheimdienst. er war doch waise iirc, also ließe sich da doch bestimmt was konstruieren, was auch nicht viel absurder wäre als die handlung der filme an sich.


... ehrlich gesagt fand ich jetzt die Handlung der Craig Filme nicht so absurd wie die Klassiker von damals, wobei hier eigentlich der Connery-Bond auch ausgenommen ist: das waren noch mehr oder minder bodenständige Agentenfilme. 

Wie dem auch sei, warum muss ein weiblicher Agentenfilm "krampfhaft" etwas mit Bond zutun haben? 

Es würde doch schon reichen im selben Universum zuspielen, z.B. das die weibliche Agentin auch eine Doppel-Null ist (darf man das eigentlich sagen ohne gleich verklagt zu werden)?! Arbeitet beim MI:6, Bond ist ein Kollege. Punkt. Reicht doch vollkommen.


----------



## AnnoDomini (8. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ehrlich gesagt fand ich jetzt die Handlung der Craig Filme nicht so absurd wie die Klassiker von damals, wobei hier eigentlich der Connery-Bond auch ausgenommen ist: das waren noch mehr oder minder bodenständige Agentenfilme.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, warum muss ein weiblicher Agentenfilm "krampfhaft" etwas mit Bond zutun haben?
> 
> Es würde doch schon reichen im selben Universum zuspielen, z.B. das die weibliche Agentin auch eine Doppel-Null ist (darf man das eigentlich sagen ohne gleich verklagt zu werden)?! Arbeitet beim MI:6, Bond ist ein Kollege. Punkt. Reicht doch vollkommen.



Danke! Und auch nicht jeder Agentenfilm muss Bond heißen. Außerdem hat doch Hollywood gezeigt, wie man in Bad Spies einen Agentenfilm nur mit Frauen besetzen kann. Das der Film ansonsten ehr Durchschnitt war ist ein anderes Problem. Und wie hieß dieser Film, wo die etwas kräftig gebaute Frau von ihrem Bildschirm weg muss und selbst Agentin werden muss? Der Film war sogar unheimlich nett gemacht, auch wenn er nicht ganz ernst war. 

PS: Die "Freundin" von Ethan Hunt in den letzten beiden Mission Impossible Filmen ist übrigens auch vom MI:6


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2018)

jetzt geht es also nur noch um den namen: es "darf" ein spin-off sein mit einer agentin beim mi6, die nur nicht bond heißen "darf". versteh ich das richtig? 



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nichts gegen verrückte Ideen, aber warum für Experimente etablierte Marken verwenden?



na ja, warum denn nicht? ich muss die frage leider genauso wiederholen: was spräche denn dagegen? 
was ich gut verstehen könnte, wenn man nichts von der idee halten würde, aus james bond eine frau zu machen. genau das sage, zumindest ich, ja allerdings auch nicht. james bliebe nach wie vor ein mann. wäre in der tat auch komisch, wenn er plötzlich das geschlecht wechseln würde. wobei der james bond in den filmen ja auch nicht immer derselbe sein kann. keine ahnung wie und ob das irgendwo erklärt wird.  und es. aber das nur am rande, bekanntlich zudem schon einem james bond vor DEM james bond gab, der (angeblich) gar nix damit zu tun hat.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2018)

Warum keine Verfilmung von Cate Archer ? Das fiele mir zu allererst ein. Aber James Bond selbst sollte dringend männlich bleiben und der Darsteller aus dem britischen Commonwealth kommen. Weil a) schon aus Tradition und b) die IP männlich bleiben sollte. Eine Jane Bond würde die Marke unnötig verwässern. Außer eine Figur im gleichen Universum unter anderem Namen. Und bei Tomb Raider will ich auch nicht auf einmal einen männlichen Protagonisten. Gewisse Marken und Figuren sind bei mir zwingend mit gewissen Geschlechtern verbunden. Ein Bad Boys mit Frauen ist für mich genauso nicht vorstellbar wie ein Leathal Weapon. Es ist für mich schon schwer die weiblichen Ghostbusters zu akzeptieren. Für mich ist und bleibt das Original das einzig Richtige.

Und Lazenby ist bislang nicht umsonst mit Abstand der schlechteste Bonddarsteller überhaupt. Aber nicht weil er kein Brite ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ehrlich gesagt fand ich jetzt die Handlung der Craig Filme nicht so absurd wie die Klassiker von damals, wobei hier eigentlich der Connery-Bond auch ausgenommen ist: das waren noch mehr oder minder bodenständige Agentenfilme.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, warum muss ein weiblicher Agentenfilm "krampfhaft" etwas mit Bond zutun haben?
> 
> Es würde doch schon reichen im selben Universum zuspielen, z.B. das die weibliche Agentin auch eine Doppel-Null ist (darf man das eigentlich sagen ohne gleich verklagt zu werden)?! Arbeitet beim MI:6, Bond ist ein Kollege. Punkt. Reicht doch vollkommen.



Agentin Jane - A 007 Story


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2018)

@Rabowke: 

James Bond zeichnet aber gerade die Überzeichnung (Superwaffen/Superschurken) aus. Das ist ein essentielles Merkmal und Markenzeichen der Bondfilme. Dort wo die Superwaffen nicht zum Einsatz gekommen sind waren die Filme eher mäßig (meiner Meinung nach). Gerade die Superwaffen sind mit der Reiz der Filme. Auch wenn die damaligen "Special Effects" (der 60er-80er Jahre) aufgrund der damals nur begrenzten technischen Möglichkeiten für heutige Verhältnisse (z.B. Tischlampenschirme als kleine Stabilisierungsflügel am Jetpack) teils etwas lächerlich wirken. Aber trotzdem.


----------



## OutsiderXE (8. Oktober 2018)

Hätte man diese Aussage auch so leicht genommen wenn sie von einem Mann käme?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2018)

Gerade die alten Bonds waren für mich eher 'bodenständige' Agentenfilme, was ggf. auch dem Budget geschuldet war. Auch die Romanvorlagen waren als Agententhriller konzipiert und auch geschrieben worden. So richtig abgedreht wurde es eigentlich eher nach Connery, erreichte ihren Höhenpunkte mit Pierce Brosnan und wurden mit Craig wieder bodenständig bzw. auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt.

Natürlich hab ich auch jeden Bond mehrmals gesehen ... 

Wie dem auch sei, ein weiblicher Geheimagent mit der Nummer 009 ... fertig. Als Referenz zu Bond könnte man ja z.B. einwerfen, dass der Agent mit der Nummer 007 für den Job nicht qualifiziert bzw. nicht geeignet ist & nun eine Frau den Job übernehmen muss.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (8. Oktober 2018)

Enin Glück, daß sie eine Frau ist. Ein Mann wäre mit Mistgabeln und bereits geteert und gefedert zum nächsten Shitstorm Scheiterhaufen getrieben worden. Die Genderfashisten machen da keine halben Sachen.

Sehr vernünftige Aussagen der guten Frau und eine Freude zu lesen, daß es noch Leute gibt, die keine Hirnprothesen Träger sind. Die schwarze Lesbe im Rollstuhl, die vor der Geschlechtsumwandlung ein Mann war bleibt uns also wohl zumindest bei Bond erspart. Bei dem Trauerspiel um die Witcherverfilmung wurde man ja wieder aufgerüttelt, daß weiterhin der planlose Schwachsinn regiert und bei Star Wars haben sie ja wohl mit Ausnahme des Schurken (haha) alle Führungspersonen klammheimlich durch Frauen ersetzt. Wetten das auch "Frau Vader" wieder auferstehen wird ?

Und bitte auch niemals einen Lars Croft ! Nicht, daß das jemand jetzt falsch versteht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Tradition dass Bond immer von nem Briten/Schotten verkörpert wird.


Wenn Du das ehemalige britische Empire meinst kommt das hin, der 2. Bond George Lazenby war Australier


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2018)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftige Aussagen der guten Frau und eine Freude zu lesen, daß es noch Leute gibt, die keine Hirnprothesen Träger sind. Die schwarze Lesbe im Rollstuhl, die vor der Geschlechtsumwandlung ein Mann war bleibt uns also wohl zumindest bei Bond erspart.


Aber schwule Bond Boys sind vielleicht noch drin.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Oktober 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn Du das ehemalige britische Empire meinst kommt das hin, der 2. Bond George Lazenby war Australier


Du kommst etwas spät, das hatte ich schon erwähnt 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Australien gehört zum Commonwealth.


Deswegen ist man trotzdem kein Brite, du darfst dir gerne die entsprechenden Pässe anschauen. Das Commonwealth ist ein Staatenbund. Du bist ja auch kein Österreicher weil Österreich gerade den Vorsitz im Rat der Europäischen Union hat.



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> George Lazenby war ein äußerst unangenehmer Mensch, der wohl (zu) sehr auf sein Ego bedacht war. Ihm war seine Person wichtiger als die eigentliche Rolle des James Bond, das erklärt wohl auch, warum er nur einen einzigen Bond gespielt hat und warum er auch später nicht mehr richtig groß raus kam.
> 
> Und ja, du glaubst nicht wie viele "Australier" von Briten abstammen, auch ein Grund, warum sich Australien und UK immer noch eng verbunden fühlen. Viele Auswanderer in Australien stammen auch aus dem Britischen Königreich, nicht wie bei den USA, wo so ziemlich alles hin ausgewandert ist, was in Europa Probleme hatte oder in Kriesen geriet. Die USA ist auch heute noch ein multinationaler Staat in diesem Sinne.
> 
> Wobei Commonwaelth nicht zwangsläufig "britisch" bedeutet.


Ach guten Morgen, viel Text um dann am Ende doch noch korrekt festzustellen das Australier keine Briten sind sondern nur Mitglieder des Commonwealth, das wiederum der Queen untersteht.


----------



## Feynmann (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mich über eine Neuauflage von Emma Peel freuen.  Obgleich ich glaube, dass Diana Rigg niemand toppen kann. War zwar nicht der MI6.  Muss es ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Oktober 2018)

Feynmann schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über eine Neuauflage von Emma Peel freuen.  Obgleich ich glaube, dass Diana Rigg niemand toppen kann. War zwar nicht der MI6.  Muss es ja auch nicht sein.


Gefühlt finde ich Emma Peel nicht so weit von Cate Archer weg.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das ein leicht abgedrehter 70er Style mit Superschurken oder Superschurkin (solang man dafür keine Barbie castet) durchaus gut ankommt.

Vermutlich könnte man sogar eine "Barbie" als Superschurkin nehme, abgedreht genug wär es allemal.


----------



## hawkytonk (8. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> "war" im Sinne von als James Bond in Rente bzw. abgelöst durch Craig



Ich dachte mir schon, dass du das evtl. meintest. Nichtsdestotrotz hast du geschrieben: "...wobei Brosnan Ire war" -->Was bedeuten würde, dass Brosnan (heutzutage) kein Ire mehr sein soll.


----------



## AnnoDomini (8. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ach guten Morgen, viel Text um dann am Ende doch noch korrekt festzustellen das Australier keine Briten sind sondern nur Mitglieder des Commonwealth, das wiederum der Queen untersteht.



Es bleibt aber dabei, dass viele Australier - von den Ureinwohnern abgesehen - zum großen Teil noch blutsverwandt mit den  Briten sind. Es gibt Gründe, warum die Australier mit der Queen mehr am Hut haben wollen als es Indien oder die USA jemals haben wollen. Nicht nur, weil Australien im direkten Vergleich viel weniger Einwohner hat, in Relation aber einen hohen Anteil "alter" Briten. Dazu gehört außerdem eine starke Zuwanderung nach Australien aus Europa nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg. 1999 stimmten 55% der Bevölkerung gegen die Errichtung einer Republik und entscheiden sich somit für den Erhalt der parlamentarischen Monarchie nach britischem Vorbild.  Übrigens erst 1986 gibt es den "Australia Act" (rechtliche Loslösung von UK). Wer weiß, ob unser "Australier" am Ende doch Brite ist, dessen Eltern in den 40er oder 50er nach Australien ausgewandert sind.




Feynmann schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über eine Neuauflage von Emma Peel freuen.  Obgleich ich glaube, dass Diana Rigg niemand toppen kann. War zwar nicht der MI6.  Muss es ja auch nicht sein.



Hm, ich weiß nicht. Die alten Filme, insbesondere die erste schwarz-weiß Staffel war echt großartig und vor allem unter den letzten Folgen ein paar echt tolle. Und Diana Rigg ist kaum zu toppen. Ich finde, manche Dinge "muss" man einfach nicht weiterführen oder neu aufgreifen. Schau dir an, was aus den "Ghostbusters" geworden ist.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Es bleibt aber dabei, dass viele Australier - von den Ureinwohnern abgesehen - zum großen Teil noch blutsverwandt mit den  Briten sind. Es gibt Gründe, warum die Australier mit der Queen mehr am Hut haben wollen als es Indien oder die USA jemals haben wollen. Nicht nur, weil Australien im direkten Vergleich viel weniger Einwohner hat, in Relation aber einen hohen Anteil "alter" Briten. Dazu gehört außerdem eine starke Zuwanderung nach Australien aus Europa nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg. 1999 stimmten 55% der Bevölkerung gegen die Errichtung einer Republik und entscheiden sich somit für den Erhalt der parlamentarischen Monarchie nach britischem Vorbild.  Übrigens erst 1986 gibt es den "Australia Act" (rechtliche Loslösung von UK). Wer weiß, ob unser "Australier" am Ende doch Brite ist, dessen Eltern in den 40er oder 50er nach Australien ausgewandert sind.


Unser "Australier", von dem wir hier reden, ist 1939 geboren worden, womit deine Theorie  hinfällig ist.

Davon ab, nach dieser Argumentation bestehen z.B. diverse Teile Deutschlands dann aus Polen, unter anderem der Ruhrpott.

Du bastelst dir da gerade was zusammen was die Mehrheit der Australier gar nicht interessiert, die sehen sich als Australier und  nicht als Verwandte der Briten. 

Momentan sind dort alle wichtigen Personen dafür, wenn die Queen abdankt, eine eigenständige Republik zu werden, anstatt unter King Charles zu leben.  Soviel zur Abstimmung von 1999.


----------



## AnnoDomini (9. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Unser "Australier", von dem wir hier reden, ist 1939 geboren worden, womit deine Theorie  hinfällig ist.
> 
> Davon ab, nach dieser Argumentation bestehen z.B. diverse Teile Deutschlands dann aus Polen, unter anderem der Ruhrpott.
> 
> ...



Stimmt das nicht? Die Menschen werden sich wohl immer noch als Polen sehen, obwohl sie auf deutschem Hoheitsgebiet wohnen.  Du gibst ja nicht deine Staatsbürgerschaft ab, sobald du ein Land betrittst. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass wir uns missverstehen 
Historisch kannst du das immer noch beobachten und ich denke nicht, dass es sich widerspricht. 

Genau so kannst du als Brite/Ire auf australischem Boden geboren werden; da in Australien zu diesem Zeitpunkt (1939) Australien der britischen Krone direkt unterstellt war, ist er auch nach englischem Recht als britischer Bürger geboren worden.  Das fällt also noch unter das British nationality law: Also entweder per lex soli (qualifiziertes überseeisches Territorium) oder lex sanguinis (Blutsverwandtschaft). Seine Mutter ist anscheinend Irin (Sheila Joan (geboren Bodel), Name typischer irischer Mädchenname) -> hier die Quelle, die ich aber nicht auf seine Qualität geprüft habe; sein Vater wird als Engländer angegeben, da finde ich aber ärgerlicherweise keine sinnvolle Quelle. Irland ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls Teil des britischen Rechts, die Unabhängigkeit Irlands ist auch erst Anfang der 50er. Den "Nationality and Citizenship Act" von Australien, der die Bürgerschaft neu regelt, gibt es erst seit 1948. Das britische Recht ist nicht das französische, wo du nur auf französischem Boden geboren werden musst, um Franzose zu sein (deswegen funktioniert "französisch-sein" und Identifikation in Frankreich ganz anders und häufig über Bildung und Sprache und nicht über bestimmte Nationalismustendenzen wie bei uns oder anderen Staaten wo lex/ius sanguinis gilt).


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Stimmt das nicht? Die Menschen werden sich wohl immer noch als Polen sehen, obwohl sie auf deutschem Hoheitsgebiet wohnen.  Du gibst ja nicht deine Staatsbürgerschaft ab, sobald du ein Land betrittst. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass wir uns missverstehen
> Historisch kannst du das immer noch beobachten und ich denke nicht, dass es sich widerspricht.


Du meinst also Leute die in mindestens der dritten Generation in Deutschland geboren sind halten sich noch für Polen? Das glaubst dann auch nur du dann. Die gemeinten Polen kamen Ende des 19./ Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts dorthin, deswegen finden sich, wie in vielen Gegenden Deutschlands dort bei den Namen z.B. die Endung -ski. Du darfst gerne die vielen Leute mit dieser Namensendung fragen ob sie sich für Polen halten, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering. Ich empfehle da z.B. die Kinder von Klaus Kinski, das die sich für Polen halten ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Genau so kannst du als Brite/Ire auf australischem Boden geboren werden; da in Australien zu diesem Zeitpunkt (1939) Australien der britischen Krone direkt unterstellt war, ist er auch nach englischem Recht als britischer Bürger geboren worden.  Das fällt also noch unter das British nationality law: Also entweder per lex soli (qualifiziertes überseeisches Territorium) oder lex sanguinis (Blutsverwandtschaft). Seine Mutter ist anscheinend Irin (Sheila Joan (geboren Bodel), Name typischer irischer Mädchenname) -> hier die Quelle, die ich aber nicht auf seine Qualität geprüft habe; sein Vater wird als Engländer angegeben, da finde ich aber ärgerlicherweise keine sinnvolle Quelle. Irland ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls Teil des britischen Rechts, die Unabhängigkeit Irlands ist auch erst Anfang der 50er. Den "Nationality and Citizenship Act" von Australien, der die Bürgerschaft neu regelt, gibt es erst seit 1948. Das britische Recht ist nicht das französische, wo du nur auf französischem Boden geboren werden musst, um Franzose zu sein (deswegen funktioniert "französisch-sein" und Identifikation in Frankreich ganz anders und häufig über Bildung und Sprache und nicht über bestimmte Nationalismustendenzen wie bei uns oder anderen Staaten wo lex/ius sanguinis gilt).


Du versuchst dir da gerade zwanghaft etwas einzureden, mehr nicht. Ich glaube du merkst halt das es einfach sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, bauschst diese kleine Möglichkeit aber auf als wäre sie sehr wahrscheinlich. Sorry aber den "Blödsinn" mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## AnnoDomini (9. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du meinst also Leute die in mindestens der dritten Generation in Deutschland geboren sind halten sich noch für Polen? Das glaubst dann auch nur du dann. Die gemeinten Polen kamen Ende des 19./ Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts dorthin, deswegen finden sich, wie in vielen Gegenden Deutschlands dort bei den Namen z.B. die Endung -ski. Du darfst gerne die vielen Leute mit dieser Namensendung fragen ob sie sich für Polen halten, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering. Ich empfehle da z.B. die Kinder von Klaus Kinski, das die sich für Polen halten ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Du versuchst dir da gerade zwanghaft etwas einzureden, mehr nicht. Ich glaube du merkst halt das es einfach sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, bauschst diese kleine Möglichkeit aber auf als wäre sie sehr wahrscheinlich. Sorry aber den "Blödsinn" mache ich nicht mit.



Wie gesagt, ich sehe dein Problem bzw den Widerspruch nicht. Im großen und ganzen spielt es ja auch für den Film selbst keine Rolle  

Aber bitte wer ist Klaus Kinski?


----------



## MichaelG (9. Oktober 2018)

War bitte schön. 

https://www.google.de/search?rlz=1C...10k1j0i131k1j35i304i39k1j0i13k1.0.M06-yKoQE5Y

Ein Entfant Terrible und Schauspieler. Ist aber Anfang der 90er Jahre gestorben. Bei ihm trifft der Spruch zu: Der Grat zwischen Genialität und Irrsinn ist manchmal sehr dünn. Aber wer den deutschen und französischen Film (aber auch Edgar Wallace) kennt müßte Kinski kennen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Aber bitte wer ist Klaus Kinski?



scherz?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War bitte schön.
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?rlz=1C...10k1j0i131k1j35i304i39k1j0i13k1.0.M06-yKoQE5Y
> 
> Ein Entfant Terrible und Schauspieler. Ist aber Anfang der 90er Jahre gestorben. Bei ihm trifft der Spruch zu: Der Grat zwischen Genialität und Irrsinn ist manchmal sehr dünn. Aber wer den deutschen und französischen Film (aber auch Edgar Wallace) kennt müßte Kinski kennen.


Als Schüler sollte man spätestens beim Thema Bertolt Brecht und seinem "Woyzeck" mit der gleichnamigen Verfilmung auf ihn gestoßen sein. War zu meiner Realschulzeit Pflicht-Inhalt in Deutsch/Literatur. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## AnnoDomini (9. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War bitte schön.
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?rlz=1C...10k1j0i131k1j35i304i39k1j0i13k1.0.M06-yKoQE5Y
> 
> Ein Entfant Terrible und Schauspieler. Ist aber Anfang der 90er Jahre gestorben. Bei ihm trifft der Spruch zu: Der Grat zwischen Genialität und Irrsinn ist manchmal sehr dünn. Aber wer den deutschen und französischen Film (aber auch Edgar Wallace) kennt müßte Kinski kennen.



Doch natürlich. Die Woyzek-Verfilmung mit ihm habe ich mir auch irgendewann einmal angesehen, ziemlich gelungen. Mit Namen kannst du mich jagen und mit Schauspielern sowieso, die merke ich mir einfach nicht, Gesichter schon deutlich eher. Daher habe ich das Bild von ihm im Film noch sehr deutlich vor Augen. Danke für den Hinweis und ich entschuldige meine Kurzsichtigkeit!

"Für ein paar Dollar mehr", wo er auch mitgespielt hat, habe ich auch gesehen, wobei da natürlich Clint Eastwood mehr hervorsticht (dessen Name ich mir komischerweise merke )


----------



## Melometlar80 (10. Oktober 2018)

Das würde irgendwie auch nicht passen, genauso möchte man ja auch keine Lara Croft als Mann sehen und ich rede jetzt nicht von Indiana Jones


----------

